# Foothold with teeth?



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought some used traps on ebay recently and one of them has "teeth". They are not teeth like the old "bear" traps but rather they are pointed towards the pan when the trap is tripped. It is a Triumph trap (115?).

Is it legal to use?

I have no problem using it for decoration if not, but I did buy it with the intention of using it for rats.

This is what it looks like (this is not actually it but it is the same trap)


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Traps with teeth have generally not been used in the United States and Canada for quite some time. (I believe they are actually illegal to use in Canada now). Approximately half of the U.S. has banned traps with teeth, but you can still buy them (I believe they are called holdfast jaws). Most trappers will agree that traps with teeth are more inhumane than regular leg holds because if you catch a incidental species, the chance of it being injured or dead will increase with toothed traps. Also the animals you do plan on catching are more likely to suffer fur damage. 

If memory serves, I believe their is no law in Michigan against traps with teeth, it is just generally accepted by trappers not to use them.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks. It will go on the wall.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

those aren't teeth i dont think

possibly bite protectors?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

If the "teeth" are even with the jaws of the trap when closed they are probably there so the pressure of the closed trap is more even on the animal so that it would reduce the risk of damage and pull-outs.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Kinda a fancy double jaw trap-not teeth.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

My question has been answered, thanks to everyone for your input.

This trap will look nice on the wall next to a Newhouse I recently picked up. Can't wait to get the furs I have at F&T back so I can display my catches.

Thanks again.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> My question has been answered, thanks to everyone for your input.
> 
> This trap will look nice on the wall next to a Newhouse I recently picked up. Can't wait to get the furs I have at F&T back so I can display my catches.
> 
> Thanks again.


I don't see where anyone has suggested that you shouldn't use the trap.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

No one has, however, it has been provided that it is likely worth more as a collectors piece than as a trap to use. As I trap mainly on public land I don't want to donate it to some lowlife trap stealers collection.

For $5-6, I'll buy another trap for use.

It will look cool on the wall anyways.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i think you can use it, but its such a cool looking trap i'd probably display it.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> It will look cool on the wall anyways.


I agree.


----------

